

Propelly - alexchamberlain
http://propelly.com/

======
alexsherrick
This is almost identical to gumroad.com; in fact, it is except for the
arrogant teenager. I'm not trying to bring in this massive storm of hate, but
propelly is going to have to hustle a lot to get their name out there above
gumroad.

------
alexchamberlain
Given this is a British startup, it is a shame that it is priced in $. I
assume that things can only be sold in $ too?

~~~
c16
Hey, the system currently only does USD since we're still in what we call our
'alpha stage'. The site is set up to work with with GBP, though that'll be
something rolling with the next big update.

